# mk2 jetta stereo wiring diagram?



## resistor (Oct 2, 2001)

hi. i'm new to my jetta.
i currently have the stock cassette deck in the car and would like to put in a new Sony cassette deck that i just bought.
is there a diagram to tell me what colour wire is what? other information? resources?
thanks.
NIck.


[Modified by resistor, 6:54 PM 10-23-2001]


----------



## closer (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: mk2 jetta stereo wiring diagram? (resistor)*

It's fairly straightforward - you have a thick red (sometimes red and white) wire, that's power; a blue-gray wire coming from the fresh air vent, that's instrument panel lighting; a small wire I think it's red and brown which is key-on power; and your speaker wires. The Bentley has all the stuff you'll need for wiring.
-doug


----------



## Tatts2 (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: mk2 jetta stereo wiring diagram? (resistor)*

Hi I am also looking for a Mk2 JETTA wiring diagram for aktiv system. PLEASE HELP
Nick T


----------



## closer (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: mk2 jetta stereo wiring diagram? (Tatts2)*

Bentley has it, but what do you need to know?
-doug


----------



## Tatts2 (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: mk2 jetta stereo wiring diagram? (closer)*

I would like to know what colour wire is what, brown is ground right? and so on.
Nick


----------



## closer (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: mk2 jetta stereo wiring diagram? (Tatts2)*

OK - the power end of it I can do from memory, the other end, is a bit more tedious. Brown is always ground. Red or red+white is constant power (check with battery on, ignition off, should always have 12V) ; red+black is ignition power; blue+grey is illumination (lights on). Other stuff can appear here like alarm and such - those are the basics.
-doug


----------

